# Maximising beneft from negative gearing - Home loan in joint name or single?



## cadewhitbourn (23 February 2009)

Hi,

My wife and I have a home loan that is currently in both of our names. This home is negatively geared i.e. the interest on the loan exceeds the rental income.

I am the sole income earner of my household, so to maximize the tax benefit of the negative geared scenario, should I change the loan to be in my  name only?

Thanks in advance,
Cade


----------



## Beej (23 February 2009)

That sounds like a question best answered by your tax accountant, as their may be several factors to be considered, including, what have you done in past years? Is the title of the property in only your name or joint names? Etc etc.

Cheers,

Beej


----------

